# Installierte Programme auslesen



## guzzi (15. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte per Batch Datei alle installierten Programme auslesen lassen und diese in eine Textdatei speichern. Ebenso die Umgebungsvariablen.

----------------------------------------
Betriebssystem: Windows XP Prof. SP 1
Speicher: 256 MB
....


Installierte Programme:
MS Word
MS Excel
Paint Shop Pro
....
------------------------------------------

So in der Art. Geht das ?


----------



## Tim C. (15. Oktober 2003)

Und was schwebt dir da so an Programmiersprache vor ? Welche kannst du ? Was steht dir zur Verfügung ?


----------



## guzzi (15. Oktober 2003)

Zur Verfügung steht alles.
Was kannst Du empfehlen?

Ich hätte das Ganze gerne einfach gehalten. Funktioniert das auf DOS Ebene mit Batch-Dateien oder benötigen wir hier eine höhere Sprache?


----------



## Tim C. (15. Oktober 2003)

> Zur Verfügung steht alles.


Das kann ich mir irgendwie kaum vorstellen 

Was ich empfehlen kann ? Nun, ich programmiere eigentlich nie systemnah, also immer nur für das Web, aber ich denke mal mit C++ o.Ä. liegst du schon nicht falsch.


----------



## guzzi (15. Oktober 2003)

Zur Verfügung steht alles.
MS Visual Studio .NET, Perl, PHP, ...

aber ich würde das Ganze gerne in Form einer Batch-Datei machen und suche Quellen im Netz, wo ich nachlesen kann, ob so was geht und wie?


----------



## Christian Fein (15. Oktober 2003)

mit Linux:

rpm -q -a > installierteProgramme.txt

 *wollt ich nur mal so einwerfen*


----------



## guzzi (15. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Christian Fein, ich bin Systemadministartor Sun Solaris, hatte ich das vergessen zu schreiben?

Sieht der erste Beitrag so aus, als suche ich etwas zum Thema Linux?


----------



## Christian Fein (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von guzzi _
> *Hallo Christian Fein, ich bin Systemadministartor Sun Solaris, hatte ich das vergessen zu schreiben?
> *



Schönes System, habe hier auch ne UltraSparc rumstehen.
Leider nur geliehen.



> _Original geschrieben von guzzi _
> *
> Sieht der erste Beitrag so aus, als suche ich etwas zum Thema Linux?
> 
> *



Gegenfrage:
Sieht mein Beitrag so aus, als wollte ich eine ernsthafte sinnvolle Antwort geben?


----------



## guzzi (15. Oktober 2003)

Nein.


----------



## Tim C. (15. Oktober 2003)

"Wer kann mehr  hintereinanderpacken" oder was gibt das hier ?
Mei ischt das ein offtopic.


----------



## Christian Fein (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von guzzi _
> *Nein.
> *



Schön das wir uns da einig sind


----------



## guzzi (15. Oktober 2003)

lieber viele 
            


als gar keine Antwort -  oder


----------

